# Wall Street advisor recommends guns, ammo for protection in collapse



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

A top financial advisor, worried that Obamacare, the NSA spying scandal and spiraling national debt is increasing the chances for a fiscal and social disaster, is recommending that Americans prepare a "bug-out bag" that includes food, a gun and ammo to help them stay alive.

David John Marotta, a Wall Street expert and financial advisor and Forbes contributor, said in a note to investors, "Firearms are the last item on the list, but they are on the list. There are some terrible people in this world. And you are safer when your trusted neighbors have firearms."

Be prepared: Wall Street advisor recommends guns, ammo for protection in collapse | WashingtonExaminer.com

Darn, pretty soon everybody is going to want to do it and all of the good bug out spots are going to be taken...... Seriously, if Wall Street is starting to talk about it, maybe we aren't as crazy as allot of people seem to think.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't understand him talking about economic collapse then talks about a bug out bag. Where is everyone going to bug out to because of a collapse and why just a bug out bag. I hope most people here are better prepared than just to survive for 72 hours. Who is supposed to come to your aid after 72 hours anyway.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Doggone it! Ammo is just starting to return to the shelves around here. We don't need another stampede of panic stricken sheep to get us back to where we were a year ago.
I do have a backstock, but I don't go shooting unless I first replace what I'm going to use.

Shhh! Nothing to see here! Move along folks!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

This wall street advisor prep advice thing, Yeah!...I've seen this before not this particular one, yet every so often there is a wall street advisor/guru claiming an impending collapse. I'd be more inclined to get my survival advice from some other source. 

Thanks for bringing this up, because it makes me curious as to why a connection exists between wall street and prepping/survival.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Point that I was making was that a wall Street investment adviser is telling his clients that he believes that there is the possibility of a financial collapse the could result in the breakdown in society, and is advising his clientele to start arming themselves and preparing for it.


----------



## $$$ Oil Field Trash $$$ (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a question for this white-collar city slicker, has he never heard of "We have nothing to fear but fear itself"?
If he knows the economy is going to hell in a hand basket why would he do anything to bring attention to it? after saying this everyone elt's will prepare to bug out and in doing so hamper his own ability to do likewise. Unless this is away to capitalize on Gun/Ammunition or some other product sales. Would not be surprised if he is involved with S&W or Remington stock trades.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Is he invested in guns BO bags and prep supplies as in portfolio not trunk of car?


----------



## $$$ Oil Field Trash $$$ (Dec 26, 2013)

He probably got one of them smart cars, couldn't fit many long guns in that trunk I am sure haha


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Doggone it! Ammo is just starting to return to the shelves around here. We don't need another stampede of panic stricken sheep to get us back to where we were a year ago.
> I do have a backstock, but I don't go shooting unless I first replace what I'm going to use.
> 
> Shhh! Nothing to see here! Move along folks!


I agree, I've been able to get a lot of .62 grain penetrators form the salt lake plant for about $450 a thousand lately, my dad purchased several pounds of powder at the local outlet for about $23 a pound. It would seem that the worst is behind us.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The wall street advisors are only interested in getting folks to buy what it is they are selling.
Get a bug out bag after you buy my recommendations.
The folks on wall street are not at all concerned about SHTF


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Memo to David John Marotta:
Kind of like predicting an earth quake after it happens.
You have arrive at place where you were expecting to be a Leader a bearer of news. Only to find your are one of the last in line.
Many here saw this coming years ago, some woke up when Obama was elected, others when he was elected a second time. 
I guess better late than to not get it at all.
Spot in here if you needs some direction , and it appears you do.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Memo to David John Marotta:
Kind of like predicting an earth quake after it happens.
You have arrive at place where you were expecting to be a Leader a bearer of news. Only to find your are one of the last in line.
Many here saw this coming years ago, some woke up when Obama was elected, others when he was elected a second time. 
I guess better late than to not get it at all.
Stop in here if you need some direction , and it appears you do.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I agree, I've been able to get a lot of .62 grain penetrators form the salt lake plant for about $450 a thousand lately, my dad purchased several pounds of powder at the local outlet for about $23 a pound. It would seem that the worst is behind us.


Sorry RPD and MR. I think this is the calm before the storm. Forget the Wall Street advisor. I expect Roy's friend to do an end around play. Maybe issuing an executive order putting a "temporary excise tax" on ammo for "our own good"


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

He spent X-mas at his wife's parents farm outside the great big city and got educated. So it's big news to him.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Chipper said:


> He spent X-mas at his wife's parents farm outside the great big city and got educated. So it's big news to him.


well remember been a prepper is "popular" at the moment... give it a few years they will all loose interest, at least disposal stores will gain some more business


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> well remember been a prepper is "popular" at the moment... give it a few years they will all loose interest, at least disposal stores will gain some more business


Being a prepper is cool now? I ask this honestly because my wife and I do not watch TV and have never paid much attention to fads.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

He probably has gun or ammo stock.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> Being a prepper is cool now? I ask this honestly because my wife and I do not watch TV and have never paid much attention to fads.


so many new shows out there (from doomsday preppers, doomsday bunkers) even walking dead has freaked a few people out....

so yea its another new fad... some will stick to, others will give up quite quick (too much work) and a few will just keep viewing us as conspiracy nuts (and that's well founded)


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

This wall street better get prepared because it's going to get bad thing keeps cropping up like a bad penny...always the same message too.
I think the fine people on the boards are so far ahead of him on prepping that I have to wonder if he is really that much of a noob? apparently he thinks his investors are if he is just now getting around to suggesting they get prepared.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Who am I to argue with wall street . I will show this to my wife and explain I must invest in more firearms and ammo right now.
Some how I am not so sure it will work.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I didn't read the actual interview transcript, but I read a secondary article linked to drudge today.

If true, this makes the hair on my neck stand up. I'll surely be kicking the vehicle preps into higher gear coming up.


----------

